# New Toy (project)



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lookin good, any more pics of the build.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man-O-man!

Well sir you are the first person that I know of to build a full fledged motor boat from extruded polystyrene. I've seen a kara hummer and a Moth class sail boat but not anything like this before. I'll be watching this one closely. What do you expect for a lamination schedule?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Guys keep saying they are gonna try this. I am curious to see how it turns out. What size/type of motor are you building the boat to use?

Nate


----------



## David_Estes (Mar 24, 2014)

as of now i have 2 layers of 12 oz cloth and one layer of 16oz bias. the bulk heads and stringers are tabed for now, total weight as of now 53lbs. I and very suprised at how stiff this thing is.  the plan is to pour foam  the stringers and floor. should add some rigidness.   I did a test part 6"x24" 3 layers top and 5 bottom, i did not wrap the edges. suported my 200lbs and had to jump on it to break it,  

The power plan is a short tail surface drive, perhaps in the 12-15 hp range. not a stump jumper but skinny water tail chaser.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dave, I would like to discuss lamination and your build in detail if you can find the time. I'll PM you my cell #. I tried this with West System epoxy and the same exact foam you are using to build a hybrid yak/sup to flyfish off and had delam issues. I could peel the panels apart, not due to bonding issues, but because the panels would separate 1/8 in or so below the epoxy. 
Thanks,
Mike


----------

